# How does the 'path' command work?



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

If installation instructions say such and such programs need to be in your 'path' how do you add it? My current path reads:


```
export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox:/enhancements
```
If the programs I need in the path reside in the enhancements directory is that good enough, or do I actually need to put the program names directly into the path statement? If I need to add them, how do I do so?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

slydog75 said:


> If installation instructions say such and such programs need to be in your 'path' how do you add it? My current path reads:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


that export PATH= is the actual command you add whole directories to the path with a : between each one.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Ok, so if the programs I need reside someewhere in any of those directories, that's all I need then. Do subdirectories count?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

PATH is not a command. It's an environmental variable.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

export PATH=$PATH:/newfolderyouwantinyourpath


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

rbautch said:


> PATH is not a command. It's an environmental variable.


Nobody said PATH was the command


Gunnyman said:


> that export PATH= is the actual command you add whole directories to the path with a : between each one.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

The PATH variable is set from your .profile. Edit that file to make the any changes permanent. Being careful, of course, not to screw it up.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

BTUx9 said:


> Nobody said PATH was the command


Slydog did in the thread title.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

my bad... I still don't think it was helpful. (he posted the correct command, and a case could be made that "export PATH" is actually a path command)


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

But the real question is whether the PATH is set under GMT or UTC.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

PortlandPaw said:


> But the real question is whether the PATH is set under GMT or UTC.


hush you


----------

